# Dare To Be New Years Eve crazy Makeup Ideas (December 27th - January 10th 2007)



## Leony (Dec 26, 2006)

Hi, girls!

Had fun with the last  theme? VOTE please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Our next contest theme is Dare To Be: *NEW YEARS EVE crazy MAKEUP IDEAS * Chosen by *Kaya*, the runner up of D2B Science Fiction (November 13th - 27th)

As for the inspirational pics, I don't think you need any inspirational pics, just go crazy and be creative!

But, if you have any and happy to share it with us, feel free to post them!

Thanks and have fun!

Happy Holidays!


----------



## hollyxann (Dec 26, 2006)

hmmm this ones kinda a whatever you want it to be. could be interesting


----------



## dinou (Dec 26, 2006)

A very, very good idea !!!


----------



## semantje (Dec 27, 2006)

can it be all over the top? i mean it doesnt have to be wearable right?


----------



## Mina (Dec 27, 2006)

YAY! this what am talking about..am gone be crazy with mu..this is time to play with mu for me. Thanks!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Dec 28, 2006)

This looks fun! Still deciding on what to do though.


----------



## Leony (Dec 28, 2006)

Yes sure, go crazy lol.


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 28, 2006)

niceeeeeeeeee


----------



## lummerz (Dec 28, 2006)

crazy huh? i'm guessing it's not the i just escaped from the institution kinda crazy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Crazy....hmm...yea, could be interesting.


----------



## emih19 (Dec 28, 2006)

hihihhihhihi im lookin forward for this submissions


----------



## Leony (Dec 28, 2006)

Haha, well feel free if you want to do the "escape from the institution" look lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissMissy (Dec 28, 2006)

so lets see some pictures. I want to enter but my camara is not all that great and you cant see everything.


----------



## jessimau (Dec 29, 2006)

This sounds like fun!! I'm going to have to take some time to play around. I'm thinking I'll end up looking like a cheap imitation of RuPaul, though. hmmm...


----------



## Kimmers86 (Dec 29, 2006)

I tried! I'm covered in sparkles, cause when I think of New Years eve I think sparkles...but you can't really see it! And it's not too crazy either! LOL

Oh, and my eyes are bloodshot! At least I tried!


----------



## MissMissy (Dec 29, 2006)

good job. looks good


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Dec 29, 2006)

hmmm.... i got an idea for this one.....


----------



## GuessWho (Dec 29, 2006)

this theme sounds cool

have fun doing that girls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Lol lummerz







it seems photoshoped but you can get an idea ... loool

gooooo crazy girls


----------



## katrosier (Dec 29, 2006)

ooh love the sparkles!


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 29, 2006)

I wanna see someone do their face like one of the Kiss band members LOL! Oh, or a Club Kid look! Sweet!

Kimi, you really do look great! Love the sparkles!


----------



## claire20a (Dec 29, 2006)

cool theme, can't wait to see all of the entries!

Kimmers I can see the sparkles and they are fab!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Dec 29, 2006)

Kimmers, you look fabulous! I love the sparkles!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 29, 2006)

hahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaha


----------



## apropo (Dec 29, 2006)

:1f:


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Dec 29, 2006)

Kimmers, very pretty.... the sparkles are so fun!

and Apropo I am loving your half and half thing, so cool and the lashes are gorgeous!


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Dec 29, 2006)

im predicting sequins in my future......


----------



## apropo (Dec 29, 2006)

sorry guys :10: are we posting here NEW YEARS make-ups or fantastic and creative ones? if its the 1st - i guess i mixed up the theme :10:

thx a lot dear


----------



## Sarah84 (Dec 29, 2006)

Can't wait to see everyones entries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 30, 2006)

Did I miss an entry ot post somewhere? I looked this thread up and down, and don't see anywhere where anything about half and half was mentioned... Am I losing it?!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 30, 2006)

_Im scared this is my 1st challenge.Mine isnt all out there. Its like new years eve party mu. And i though sexy eyes and luscious lips so you cant get that kiss :add_wegbrech: _

_




_

_



_

_



_


----------



## MissMissy (Dec 30, 2006)

i took pics but am having trouble uploading them. I have them as bmp but it says invalid file.????


----------



## apropo (Dec 30, 2006)

u have downloaded them from ur pc and u should do it on the site for ex: ImageShackÂ® - Hosting and then insert here just the direct link


----------



## Shine Star (Dec 30, 2006)

sparks are good! I love them


----------



## Saints (Dec 30, 2006)

That's great, sparkly and glittery stuff is definetly allowed for NYE

Definetly gorgeous! Which e/s did you use? I love them


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 30, 2006)

_Thank you. Its Amber Lights with Dazzleray pigment in the corner._


----------



## MissMissy (Dec 30, 2006)

reposting got a better camera, so excited. :hehe:


----------



## newyorlatin (Dec 30, 2006)

Pretty pouty mouth Miss Missy


----------



## MissMissy (Dec 31, 2006)

thanks i tried like hell, to pull the look off. lol. And it took me two days to figure out how the hell to get the damn pictures on the site i kept running into dead ends


----------



## rlise (Dec 31, 2006)

if ya'll were going out w/ these looks on, you will look awesome! great job!

i am so going to try to get off my behind and do this , i have something coolio id like to try! hehehe


----------



## KatJ (Dec 31, 2006)

I just joined today and i'm loving the d2b threads. They are awesome...

I'm gonna try to do this one, looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Manda (Dec 31, 2006)

You girls are looking great! I'm getting some inspiration for my own NYE MU  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

rlise, you better, I've seen the tuts you did and they're awesome!


----------



## LaStupenda (Dec 31, 2006)

Awesome theme! I think I may enter this one tomorrow. I have some ideas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## .Amy. (Dec 31, 2006)

im new i think i might like it on here :]] im deffinately going to have a snap at this one!!


----------



## missnadia (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah.. maybe this time I won't be late to wherever I'm going and will actually get the time to snap a pic... let's hope for a miracle... lain:


----------



## rlise (Dec 31, 2006)

ok ! i made myself do this one! new years means sparkles , silver etc.. in my mind... but i didnt have anything silver nor lil jewelz , but i came up w/ something i thought looked cool to me! hope ya like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 31, 2006)

Rlise I love it!


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 1, 2007)

I am really going to try and do this one!! Everyone looks so pretty so far!!!! There's no reason why there shouldn't be tons of entries on this one, it's very lax on guidelines!!!!!


----------



## missnadia (Jan 2, 2007)

Here's what my NYE makeup looked like... I got tons of compliments yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> From girls and men I didn't know... haha the funniest part was having MEN telling me specifically that the MAKEUP looked hot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sigh, as IF my ego wasn't big enough as it is hahaha


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 2, 2007)

Woah baby! You look so hot!


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Jan 2, 2007)

missnadia ... make-up looks HAUTE!! I could never get blue to look that good! What did you use?


----------



## missnadia (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks girls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh yeah I totally forgot to type what I used!!



Eyes:

- MAC Steamy (inner half)

- UD Adore (outer half)

- Lancome Color Focus in Moonlight (light gold) on the brow bone

- Make up For Ever Diamond Powder (#8 - the turquoise one) applied heavily in the inner corner and sparsely all around the outer half of the eye and below the eye

- Glass Rhinestones from Michaels

- Ardell fake lashes

- Benefit Babe Cake black liner

*Lips:*

- MAC Blankety lipstick

- MAC Cultured lip glass

- Make up For Ever Pink glitter dabbed in the middle of the bottom lip


----------



## rlise (Jan 2, 2007)

thats so gorgeous! those colors are rockin! i wish i had some jewelz when i did mine! anyway you did great!


----------



## Kimmers86 (Jan 2, 2007)

WOW! Fabulous!


----------



## Kaya (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi everyone and HAPPY NEW YEAR !! This is a makeup that i did on my Friend for the NYE party !!! :satisfied:


----------



## MissMissy (Jan 2, 2007)

good work i am reposting mine, i was using my boyfriends cell phone but he bought me a camera so, i am reposting soon, cant wait.


----------



## MissMissy (Jan 2, 2007)

Here we are. I hope these look better then the other ones did. I used a silver power i think is from NYC, it doesn't have a label, got awhile back, then in the corner of my eyes lined it with a dark blue sprakle powder, that came out covering the temple, then put a simple pink lip gloss on to top it off, Then i used a pocket mascara, Bonbons. hehe. with love my eyes eyeliner.


----------



## MissMissy (Jan 2, 2007)

wow everybody is looking great.. i am just now getting into collecting makeup so my options are limited. But i must say you guys got real creative i love this forum. i cant wait to see the next dare to be idea...:yesss::yesss:


----------



## Chaela (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm too scared to post pictures of my face up but everyone elses look beautiful


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 2, 2007)

Here's my look. It's nothing fancy.


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Jan 2, 2007)

Everyone looks great so far!!

Missnadia, your gorgeous and i love your haircolour!!!


----------



## Kathy (Jan 2, 2007)

Everyone looks awesome so far. Great entries!


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 2, 2007)

everyone looks great ...good job girls ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missnadia (Jan 3, 2007)

You guys look gorgeous!!

Love your lips!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leony (Jan 3, 2007)

Sweeeet! Faaabulous entries ladies!!!!


----------



## Manda (Jan 3, 2007)

You all look fantastic!


----------



## Mina (Jan 3, 2007)

WOW...I wanted to share mine..now looking all talented here..i might not post..LOL..mine mu is nothing here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You girls did very good job.


----------



## Skyordec (Jan 4, 2007)

You ladies look gorgeous. AnnaBelle you have very beautiful lips, and I love the color.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 4, 2007)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## MissMissy (Jan 4, 2007)

you like a prom queen. i love it..


----------



## Maja (Jan 4, 2007)

Fabulous entries girls!


----------



## apropo (Jan 4, 2007)

WOWWWWW - ladies!!!! ure superb, splendid -ure amazing!!! all of u - i admire u !!

i love to do ny make-ups too - would like to join u now, so here's my entry - not so posh like urs - but still - would be nice to be wz u:laughing:






































http://img236.imageshack.us/img236/9227/65fu4.jpg

http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/6717/66gw6.jpg http://img75.imageshack.us/img75/3702/67fv1.jpg


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jan 4, 2007)

Omg I love yours!


----------



## semantje (Jan 4, 2007)

awesome entry's girls! i wanted to make a pics of my nye make up but my guests came earlier that i thought


----------



## MissMissy (Jan 5, 2007)

oooh i love the eyes


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 5, 2007)

That looks fantastic!


----------



## apropo (Jan 5, 2007)

thx a lot guys, ure so sweet! !! i'm so happy u liked


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Jan 5, 2007)

Everyone looks hot!


----------



## Larita (Jan 5, 2007)

Very nice all entries!


----------



## carolinagirl1 (Jan 6, 2007)

*Ok.... So here's my attempt.. =)*


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jan 6, 2007)

_Your Gorgeous_


----------



## Manda (Jan 6, 2007)

Beautiful apropo and carolinagirl!

I wish I had remembered to take pics of my NYE makeup, I worked hard on it


----------



## alidpayne (Jan 6, 2007)

Ok, so this is my first time, so be easy on me. LOL

I got bored tonight and decided to play. This is what I came up with. Do you have any idea how hard this is to do on yourself? I have done the Swarovski crystals on someone else, but never myself... WOW. *I do the phone covers for people sometimes, that is why I have these laying around...*

Anyway, here ya go!


----------



## apropo (Jan 6, 2007)

wow alidpayne - this is cool - love svarovsky - cant find then just outhere in romania where i live

thx to everyone for the comments guys!!!!!

Manda thx a lot. what a pity u cant show ur nye make - but u cant repeat it now - right? :blabla: :smile:

carolinagirl1 - i love it so much - u did a perfect job!!


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 6, 2007)

And those are the tiny crystals, good job!


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 6, 2007)

Everyone looks great! This is going to be a HARD decision when it comes time to voting!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 6, 2007)

I agree Aquilah! Everyone looks stunning!


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 6, 2007)

wow girlies!


----------



## missnadia (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow I like the Swarovski crystals.. Where do you get them????


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 6, 2007)

The first thing I thought of for new years was "black tie", like black tie occassions, so I did my own take on it, lol! I thought it'd be cute to use a bow for a mock bow tie and little crystals for the buttons, lol!!


----------



## alidpayne (Jan 6, 2007)

I ordered them... I can't remember where off the top of my head, but I will try to check later. These are one of the smallest sizes you can get, I get the small ones so that when I do cell phones the patterns look SOOO much better. They are really expensive though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I tired to take a pic of the crystals on the phone I carry, but I just can't get a good one. I will try to get one when I go to my brother-in-law's house (he has an awesome camera!)


----------



## missnadia (Jan 7, 2007)

Hahaha love your idea, it's really original!!

Cool, thanks for the info


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks! I did it last week and almost didn't enter it because I thought it would be too plain. But what the heck, I did it so I thought I should post it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## oceanmist (Jan 7, 2007)

One day I'm going to sit down and try to do one of these. Everyone absolutely looks gorgeous and the ideas are great! I need to invest in some sparklies, lashes, and other pretty makeup thingies!


----------



## Marisol (Jan 7, 2007)

Great theme! Love all of the participation.


----------



## Leony (Jan 7, 2007)

Awesome submissions ladies!

Thanks for participating!


----------



## apropo (Jan 7, 2007)

my god - i'm in love wz ur idea - splendid!!


----------



## Leza1121 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi,

These looks were great!


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 8, 2007)

Thank you!!! I loved yours too!!!


----------



## rlise (Jan 8, 2007)

wow all of you girls looks so pretty and cool w/ those jewelz and stuff. i agree with aquilah, definately tough decision when voting comes .....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 8, 2007)

awesome entries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## apropo (Jan 8, 2007)

thx a lot!! and guys - thx to everyone!!!


----------



## dinou (Jan 8, 2007)

Your looks are great girls ...

Its beautiful guenevere !


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 8, 2007)

Great job y'all! Can't wait to vote!


----------



## Maja (Jan 9, 2007)

Guen, I love that bow! Very creative!


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks!!!!!!

Thank you, everything always relates to sewing, you know how it is, lol!!!!!


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 9, 2007)

i liked your idea...anything deals with bows i just love it ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> great work


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 9, 2007)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## AprilRayne (Jan 9, 2007)

Everyone looks amazing! This will be hard to judge!! I loved the little bows Guen, such a cute idea!! (Your name's Lisa, right?? LOL)


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 9, 2007)

^^^ Thanks! And yes, but... shhhhhhh :wink:


----------



## Leony (Jan 10, 2007)

GJ ladies! Will be posting the poll voting soon!

By the way, there are 11 entries right?

Just wanna make sure first.


----------



## Tinkerbella (Jan 10, 2007)

wow this looks fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mina (Jan 11, 2007)

Good Job Girls...


----------



## bbprincess2147 (Jan 14, 2007)

So I'm new to this site, but I'm excited to see other people's make up ideas.

I included 2 pictures of my make up from New Years.


----------



## apropo (Jan 15, 2007)

wow! i love it - ure so happy and brilliant on the photos:laughing:


----------



## bbprincess2147 (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you so much. Yea I was pretty happy!:eusa_whistle:


----------



## Leony (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey sorry, but this contest is closed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Check the poll voting for this contest here

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f90...ook-45703.html

and you can enter our current active contest D2B Diamonds are Forever

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f90...4th-45706.html


----------



## lepa cabrona (Jan 17, 2007)

:reddance:

All of you look great! Great pix!

This is my everyday look for work! I love make-up! It is my passion!


----------



## apropo (Jan 17, 2007)

aaaaaaaaa - THE BEST!!!!! plz plz - wha r the blue eyeshadows?????


----------

